# Updated Photo



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Here's a pic I shot with my new iPhone 4S a couple of weeks ago. (Mostly to test out the "new camera".)

Today we weighed both dogs & confirmed that Cheeney is going to be a BEEG boy:

Zio: 58#
Cheeney: 45#

FYI, Cheeney will be only six months old later this week!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

extreme cuteness!


----------

